# Loopy's Lusciously Lavish Lair



## loopytheone (Oct 1, 2018)

So, I love these blog-type threads and have really wanted one of my own for a while. Somewhere to talk about nothing, most my ho pics, and bore everyone by talking about my animals!

Something that amused me today: Some gross detail-sharing company apparently got hold of both me and my mum's personal details and somehow combined us into one terrifying conglomerate being. According to a letter I got the other day, I'm _MRS _Loopy and though I live at my address, I have my mum's mobile phone number. I ought to just wear one of those two-person sweaters with my mum and turn up on their doorstep, demanding to know how they knew.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 2, 2018)

Had a random shower thought about how dog-sport handler BHM fics need to be a thing. I'd offer to write one but a) I can't write realism and b) there would be an audience of exactly two people, me and @Xyantha Reborn. 

But just think, there could be a BHM with stage fright in the ring (hell knows I know guys that feels that way!) and maybe a BBW mentor... ah, I'm going to shut up now. 

But BHM running around a ring makes for a great sight as an FFA irl. Shame they are so few and far between, and most old enough to be my grandparents, lol.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 2, 2018)

loopytheone said:


> Had a random shower thought about how dog-sport handler BHM fics need to be a thing. I'd offer to write one but a) I can't write realism and b) there would be an audience of exactly two people, me and @Xyantha Reborn.
> 
> But just think, there could be a BHM with stage fright in the ring (hell knows I know guys that feels that way!) and maybe a BBW mentor... ah, I'm going to shut up now.
> 
> But BHM running around a ring makes for a great sight as an FFA irl. Shame they are so few and far between, and most old enough to be my grandparents, lol.



Now THERE is a promising story premise i could file away

Baha yes, the two of us would be the main audience!!!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 2, 2018)

No! do tell! There are some of us lurkers around here that love a good BHM story


----------



## SSBHM (Oct 2, 2018)

AmyJo1976 said:


> No! do tell! There are some of us lurkers around here that love a good BHM story



SSBHM running, ahem, briskly walkiing, ahem, strolling around the dog ring with his prize pooch. **Jiggle, jiggle, bounce, bounce, bounce**

"Madame Judge I am trying to show my dog's wonderful gait but it is hard for me to keep up."

"Oh you really should get a handler! You definitely provide way too much of a show!"

"I'm sorry mam, I really hope you won't penalize my dog for my appearance."

There was a rumble from the audience. The exchange between the larger handler and the judge seemed to cause a bit of disturbance. A larger woman stood up and expressed her opinion.

"Let the good looking guy show his dog!"

Several others in the crowd joined in. "Big guys with dogs are the best! Big guys with dogs are the best! Big guys with dogs are the best!"

The outpouring of chants from the audience took the judge aback. She quickly apologized to the big beefy handler and gestured for him to proceed. 

"Oh, I'm sorry. I really didn't mean to offend you. I actually find you very attractive. Really."

The handler blushed, then continued to show his dog - a beautiful example of a Golden Retriever. The audience applauded and several wolf whistles also were detectable.

The handler became a bit distracted by all of the attention. As he hurried around the ring showing off his dog, Gretchen, his shirt pulled out of his pants revealing the lower edge of a very large rounded and soft belly that jiggled to quite the extreme as he walked. 

After completing the circuit the same female as earlier stood up again and said, "that's the way big boy!" Again the crowd supported and chanted at least three times her words. 

Two more dogs were then shown without much fanfare. 

It was then the judges turn to decide who was best in this class. She walked by each dog briefly stopping before each one, and then finally she stopped and lingered to give Gretchen and her handler a good long look. She smiled and almost appeared to giggle at the somewhat disheveled big, rotund, very portly handler. 

"You know you and your dog are really very cute," the judge whispered. 

This brought a big smile to the face of the beefy, brawny handler. "My names Chuck."

"Let's talk later Chuck," the judge said, and then she said, "Number 1 -the Golden!"

The crowd cheered and Gretchen jumped with excitement as she realized her master's joy.

After exiting the ring, the judge approached Chuck. "My name's Sasha."

"Hi Sasha, you gave me quite the scare there." 

"I'm so sorry, at first I was so distracted that I was embarrassed. I mean, you are quite the big guy Chuck. And, I like that!"

"Really? I thought, well, sorry if I got angry."

"No, no, I understand. Seems some of the audience also were concerned about you. How about if you let me make it up to you, and I take you to dinner to celebrate your dog's victory? I bet you're pretty hungry after all of that."

"Hmmmm, well yes I am hungry."


----------



## lille (Oct 3, 2018)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Now THERE is a promising story premise i could file away
> 
> Baha yes, the two of us would be the main audience!!!


I'm a BHM loving dog sport person too.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks to SSBHM for our first dog show-related story, haha! =p

But seriously, Xy, when you eventually get time again, you gotta doooooo it! You know about agility and obedience and stuff and all I know about is one very specific breed of show dog, lol.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 5, 2018)

Also, on another point, is it just me or do they make swings on parks smaller these days? The old one down the road from me is fine, but the newer ones at the other park have the chains dig into my hips something terrible. Like, I get that I've got a big ass, but that doesn't seem right...


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 5, 2018)

loopytheone said:


> Also, on another point, is it just me or do they make swings on parks smaller these days? The old one down the road from me is fine, but the newer ones at the other park have the chains dig into my hips something terrible. Like, I get that I've got a big ass, but that doesn't seem right...


I can't really say about across the pond, but here in the states they seem to be the same as far as I can tell. You know though, they do say that when your ass gets bigger, you won't notice it. Not at first at least!


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 7, 2018)

I admit, when I saw the "Morbidly Obese" thread title on the main board out of the corner of my eye, I thought it said "Mortality Cheese" and was really confused! Loopy, get some sleep!


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 10, 2018)

Okay, a less funny/more serious topic today. I didn't know where to post this; somehow, the depression thread in the health forum doesn't seem quite right for this.

I'm struggling with Dims-related anxiety and depression lately. I'm autistic and the sudden change of software has really thrown me. I want to be able to express my depression/anxiety relating to admin/mod stuff and how it has affected me so that I can take steps to get back on track and move forwards, but I'm not sure how or where to do it. Talking about mod things on the normal boards is inappropriate and I don't want to pester/whine to the other two/three members of the mod team because that isn't fair on them either. My feelings aren't part of the mod work, and aren't anybody else's responsibility, you know? I guess I just don't know how to get myself back on track to being helpful.

It doesn't help that I know I'm not a very good mod and my tech skills were the only thing I had to contribute...


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 10, 2018)

You've been a great help IMO!  As specially with the new stuff. The tips and tricks thread is perfect! I really don't know how you could do more?


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 11, 2018)

Aww, well thank you so much, that's really sweet of you to say, I'm glad to know I'm helping people in some way.


----------



## Tad (Oct 11, 2018)

Loopy, you have been a fantastic mod! And I've had the benefit of seeing it from both sides so I say that with a lot of confidence!

Also, while there are mod things you can't say, at least I hopefully have some idea of the broader issues, so feel free to talk to me about things to the extent that you feel comfortable. I'm happy to be a sounding board and venting outlet.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks Tad, you're awesome. =)


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 16, 2018)

I don't usually talk about this, but today is the 15th anniversary of the day my big brother died. 15 years and not a day goes by when I don't think about him, at least in passing. 

Take care of the people you love.


----------



## lille (Oct 16, 2018)

loopytheone said:


> I don't usually talk about this, but today is the 15th anniversary of the day my big brother died. 15 years and not a day goes by when I don't think about him, at least in passing.
> 
> Take care of the people you love.


I'm sorry for your loss. I hope today you are comforted by happy memories of him.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 16, 2018)

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss!  I always think of Wednesdays when my daddy would take me to the [email protected] Root beer stand to get a root beer float when I was a little girl. That was his early day off, so it was kind of a ritual. Definitely hold onto those pleasant memories of your lost loved ones. It keeps them with you


----------



## Tad (Oct 16, 2018)

Vitual hugs, Loopy.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Oct 17, 2018)

May you continur to find comfort in the memories you have of your brother.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks everyone, you're all sweet.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 26, 2018)

Okay, junk food confession time.

I've been trying to eat better lately and doing a pretty good job but sometimes I just dive off the deep end and go nuts and it makes me feel better to admit it to someone, hah.

Yesterday, I may or may not have eaten an entire packet of toffee bakewell tarts all at once. They were incredible and I'm never buying them again because apparently I just can't handle myself around them.


----------



## lille (Oct 31, 2018)

Someone in one of my dog Facebook groups was given a book from 1890 that had a bit about dog breeds and this page made me think of you.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 31, 2018)

Omg, this is so awesome, I love historical doggo things like this! Especially as it features both drop and prick eared Skye's, obviously before they were combined into one breed/ring! 

Here is a modern day Kiki-worm for comparison!


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 5, 2018)

Damn, I wish I didn't have a cold, this isn't a great time for it. Chest colds + asthma = sadness.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Nov 5, 2018)

I hope you feel better soon


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks, I'm getting there.


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 2, 2019)

It's been almost two months since I posted in this thread!

My other half came over to visit from america in November and it was _incredible. _He was sick for most of his trip so we just stayed in and chilled out most of the time but I've never enjoyed someone's company more. <3 

December was pretty hectic with trying to get/make christmas presents but I got there in the end. Even got a Nintendo Switch for christmas, which is the first time I've had a current generation console since I was 14, so I'm really happy!

Unfortunately, rushing for christmas meant that my routines got all messed up. I have health conditions that rely a lot on routine and healthy eating/living to manage, so the fact that all that was pushed to one side has really done a number on me. I'm slowly starting to get my routines and health back together but it has been rough, and will likely be over a month before I'm back to normal. These last few days have just been focused purely on making sure I eat three times a day and drink enough fluid. The hang over effect from big events like christmas is tough for everyone, but especially for people like me, I guess. 

Still, taking Meg the guinea pig to the farm on Saturday to hopefully meet a new friend! Meg has been confirmed as cancer free so I'm so happy about that!


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 20, 2019)

Got a new guinea pig yesterday, but she isn't doing well with the current one and I feel really bad for her.


----------



## Tad (Jan 21, 2019)

Oh dear :-( I hope that with some time they will get used to each other and reduce hostilities.


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 21, 2019)

Yeah, I hope so too. I'm pretty sure that the problem is Meg's ovarian cysts are causing her hormones to be out of whack and that's why she's trying to harass/mount Batgirl all the time. My other pig, Missy, displayed similar behaviour when she had ovarian cysts. However, Meg reacts very badly to anaesthetic so I don't think I can justify having her undergo two operations on the off chance that it might make her behave better to Batgirl. I hate to say it, but if things don't settle down, I will have to take Batgirl back to where I got her.


----------



## bigisland (Jan 21, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> It's been almost two months since I posted in this thread!
> 
> My other half came over to visit from america in November and it was _incredible. _He was sick for most of his trip so we just stayed in and chilled out most of the time but I've never enjoyed someone's company more. <3
> 
> ...





loopytheone said:


> Yeah, I hope so too. I'm pretty sure that the problem is Meg's ovarian cysts are causing her hormones to be out of whack and that's why she's trying to harass/mount Batgirl all the time. My other pig, Missy, displayed similar behaviour when she had ovarian cysts. However, Meg reacts very badly to anaesthetic so I don't think I can justify having her undergo two operations on the off chance that it might make her behave better to Batgirl. I hate to say it, but if things don't settle down, I will have to take Batgirl back to where I got her.


 I 


loopytheone said:


> Yeah, I hope so too. I'm pretty sure that the problem is Meg's ovarian cysts are causing her hormones to be out of whack and that's why she's trying to harass/mount Batgirl all the time. My other pig, Missy, displayed similar behaviour when she had ovarian cysts. However, Meg reacts very badly to anaesthetic so I don't think I can justify having her undergo two operations on the off chance that it might make her behave better to Batgirl. I hate to say it, but if things don't settle down, I will have to take Batgirl back to where I got her.


----------



## bigisland (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi loopy could this just be dominant alpha behaviour from Meg. It may lessen if the new pig accepts meg as the alpha. From a guy old enough to be your grandad haha


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm always grateful for the advice! =)

I'm hoping it is just dominance behaviour and will settle down within a few more days. Batgirl is very submissive and is doing everything right (appeasing noises, running away, giving up food and hides to Meg etc). Batgirl spent her whole life in a group of ~30 piggies so she knows how to get along with pigs, it's just Meg that's... well, she's showing her lack of social skills, I guess.


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 24, 2019)

So, Batgirl will have to go back to the farm, it seems. Meg was starting to show signs of stress (upset tummy, eating little, sleeping a lot etc) and it isn't fair on her. I've put them in separate cages and they both seem much happier. It's a shame, I love little Batgirl, but she will be happy at the farm with her family too.


----------



## lille (Jan 29, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> So, Batgirl will have to go back to the farm, it seems. Meg was starting to show signs of stress (upset tummy, eating little, sleeping a lot etc) and it isn't fair on her. I've put them in separate cages and they both seem much happier. It's a shame, I love little Batgirl, but she will be happy at the farm with her family too.


That stinks, I’m sorry Loopy. Will you try to see if she takes to a different friend?


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks Lille. No, I think Meg has made it quite clear that she doesn't want a friend. Batgirl couldn't have behaved better if she tried, she was completely submissive and polite, Meg just doesn't want to share. I know piggies are supposed to be social, but Meg certainly never seems unhappy or lonely so I think she will be fine on her own. 

...even if she does insist I spend all day sitting in the living room with her and refuse to use the £250 cage I built her.


----------



## bigisland (Feb 4, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> I'm always grateful for the advice! =)
> 
> I'm hoping it is just dominance behaviour and will settle down within a few more days. Batgirl is very submissive and is doing everything right (appeasing noises, running away, giving up food and hides to Meg etc). Batgirl spent her whole life in a group of ~30 piggies so she knows how to get along with pigs, it's just Meg that's... well, she's showing her lack of social skills, I guess.


Hi loopy I was thinking of you the other day regarding Megs behaviour. The Nature of Things a show on tv had an episode about play, included was segment about research from the University of Tennessee re G pig behaviour. 
I was going to share the link but......
The nature of things
Episode the power of play showed Jan. 20,2019 you can stream it.


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 5, 2019)

A guinea pig update for everyone: Batgirl is happily back at the farm, but I currently have another farm pig with me called Rusty. He is just a lodger for a couple of weeks until he feels better. He had a really bad respiratory infection and the farm couldn't afford to pay for antibiotics for him so they were just going to leave him. I couldn't let that happen, so I took him home. Wasn't sure he would survive Saturday/Sunday night, but he's doing much better now.


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 22, 2019)

I finally feel like showing some of the pictures from when my other half came to visit in November! <3



This is us and Meg, my precious furbaby. <3 



This is what we spent most of our time doing.



Bonus points if you know what city this is!


----------



## bigisland (Feb 22, 2019)

Great pictures of you Meg and your other half you look like a happy family together. Now I can put a face with your name. TKS


----------



## bigisland (Feb 23, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> I finally feel like showing some of the pictures from when my other half came to visit in November! <3
> 
> View attachment 131921
> 
> ...


I think the last picture is Of the three Robin Hoods is in Nottingham England


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 23, 2019)

You two look fabulous together!


----------



## Starling (Feb 23, 2019)

You are both adorable! And I love Meg .


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 24, 2019)

Awww, thanks guys! =D 

And yes, spot on Bigisland! I actually live on the outskirts of Nottinghamshire. =) Taking him to the castle is kinda of obligatory!


----------



## bigisland (Feb 24, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> Awww, thanks guys! =D
> 
> And yes, spot on Bigisland! I actually live on the outskirts of Nottinghamshire. =) Taking him to the castle is kinda of obligatory!


I grew up on the TV series Robin Hood and his Merry men with a great cast of characters. 
With this new information you have shared and your general friendly manner you could be a decendant of Maid Marion. Haha


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 24, 2019)

Hahaha, awww, well I'm flattered! We actually had our May Ball/Prom at school in Sherwood Forest, so that was a thing!


----------



## bigisland (Feb 24, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> Hahaha, awww, well I'm flattered! We actually had our May Ball/Prom at school in Sherwood Forest, so that was a thing!


What a beautiful historic location.


----------



## SSBHM (Feb 24, 2019)

I agree! Awesome photos. Nice lil guinnea pig too!


----------



## Tad (Feb 24, 2019)

Nottingham? Cool!

And I love the pics!!!!! So great


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 25, 2019)

When we had the old board software, my location used to say "Robin Hood-land" and now you can see why, hah! 

I plan on going to see Nick at some point this year as well, which will be amazing. It was incredible having him come to visit me!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Feb 26, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> I finally feel like showing some of the pictures from when my other half came to visit in November! <3


 
Always nice to see people smiling and being together and having fun, you two make a nice couple.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks for the sweetness, everyone!

Meg has been continuing her aim of being the most sick guinea pig ever these past couple of weeks. Her chest infection reoccurred (apparently that is going to keep happening on and off forever, now) and then she inhaled her medicine and needed more medicine for that. And now I've finally had a chance to actually look her over, it seems like the reason she doesn't want me touching or holding her is because the biggest of her three lumps is painful when touched. Her skin is black all over, but over the lump there is a white area and a red bit. No broken skin or anything, but something not right. Looks like Meg will need an operation to have it (and maybe the other lumps) removed.

She seems perfectly happy in herself, aside from that, though. I am considering asking the vet if I can just replace all her organs with robot versions or something so that this doesn't keep happening.


----------



## LizzieJones (Mar 1, 2019)

The world's first bionic guinea pig.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Mar 1, 2019)

Great pics! You two seem very happy together!


----------



## bigisland (Mar 1, 2019)

It’s so hard when your pet is sick they can’t tell you their symptoms. 
Good luck with Meg!


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks for the well wishes with Meg, guys. =) 

And yes BEK, we are very happy together! If they could invent some sort of instant transportation over the atlantic ocean instead of planes, we'd be even happier, hah.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Mar 1, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> Thanks for the well wishes with Meg, guys. =)
> 
> And yes BEK, we are very happy together! If they could invent some sort of instant transportation over the atlantic ocean instead of planes, we'd be even happier, hah.


I'm working on something similar: Instant transportation to Canada


----------



## Tad (Mar 1, 2019)

Poor Meg :-(


----------



## bigisland (Mar 1, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> I'm working on something similar: Instant transportation to Canada


Come on up we’ve got lots of room.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 4, 2019)

I never normally share these things, but for those of you that know me, you will know how much my Meg means to me. My friend, Clarissa, is about to lose 'her Meg', Olive, her ratty baby. She can't afford the treatment to save Olive on her own and if you can try and share this crowd funder in as many places as possible I would be so grateful.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 7, 2019)

So, Meg is going for an operation on tuesday to remove one of her lumps that is causing her pain; wish her luck!




Also, for those of you that follow dog showing, you might be aware that Crufts is on currently. They have a special competition called the Vulnerable Breed competition where the top winning dog from each vulnerable (rare) breed gets to compete. The past five or so years, we have been represented by Barney, the grandson on my girl Luna and daddy of our current doggo Kiki. Well, it finally happened, for the first time ever a Skye has won the Vulnerable Breeds class!!! I'm so excited I could burst! <3 Barney and his sister Rosie were the only grandpups of my Luna and I have always viewed them as one of the family. I've known them both since they were tiny lil worms and watched them grow up and win everything. For added excitement, it is Barney and Rosie's birthday today too! <3 Happy birthday to the terrible twins! <3 

Keep your eyes open on Crufts coverage for Barney's beautiful face, he will be competing in the breed classes on Saturday and we will, of course, be there to cheer him on!


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 7, 2019)

Look at those two cuties! Wishing them both luck <3


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 7, 2019)

Thank you! Also here is Barney winning the Vulnerable Breeds competition! <3


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 12, 2019)

It's been an interesting few days.

Finally got to meet baby Baylie (Barney's daughter/Kiki's sister/Luna's great-granddaughter) at Crufts and she won Best of Breed and represented the breed in the group stage, at only 15 months of age. Very impressive! She's the first Skye I know of to get a Junior Warrant as well. Barney also got RCC. I got to see lots of other Luna-lings too, including Rosie (lovely as always), Feebee and a mysterious litter sibling of Baylie that I don't know the pet name of. I also got to meet Lucy, Kiki's younger sister, who looks and acts like Luna/Rosie and slipped her lead and escaped from the ring twice!  Bobby, Kiki's litter mate, should have been there too but he went in for a routine kidney scan the week before and they shaved half his fur off! I did get to see his owner's other baby, Evie, who will eventually be Bobby's girlfriend. 

After my sister got home from Crufts, Freedom slipped through the baby gate into the room where Kiki is and she jumped on him and attacked him. My mum and sister managed to force them apart, but Free was fighting for his life and bit both of them in the panic. Freedom himself has some nasty damage to him, with a puncture wound in his mouth, above his eye and his neck, and a lot of soft tissue damage to the ear, neck, face and shoulder. My sister only got one puncture wound on her wrist (she was wearing a metal watch, thankfully) but my mum got caught pretty badly. It was only one bite, but she wouldn't treat it and she lost a lot of blood and it got very infected. She has been in the hospital for the last few days and they have had to cut open her wounds to remove the dead/infected tissue and clean it. She seems to have avoided bone or tendon damage, the infection was the real problem. Hopefully tomorrow or the day after she should be able to come home. 

We've decided not to breed with Kiki after all. We were going to, this season, but... she attacked Free for no reason. He didn't even see her and without warning, she launched herself on his neck and started shaking. We had to prize her jaws apart and Free is an old boy, he can't defend himself. He even wet himself, poor boy. That kind of violence with no reason or warning... we love Kiki, but that's not the temperament we want passing down in the breed. 

Also, today, Meg went in for an operation to remove her lump. I'm still waiting to hear if she is okay, hopefully I will get a call soon.


----------



## Starling (Mar 12, 2019)

Oh no, I’m so sorry all this is going on! It’s a lot to deal with. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 12, 2019)

Update: Meg the Smeg is home and doing well! Her operation went well and she is bright and active. She's been eating and even done a little zoom around the cage. I'm so so so happy and relieved!


----------



## lille (Mar 13, 2019)

Oh wow! That is a lot going on in one short period of time. I’m glad to hear that Megan is doing well and I’m sorry about Kiki and Free. It’s a hard decision to not breed a gorgeous dog especially in a rare breed, but temperament is paramount and it sounds like you are doing the best thing for the dogs. I would love to get more involved in Boston’s but I don’t know if I will ever be brave enough to breed.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 14, 2019)

It has been pretty crazy. We are all really disappointed about not breeding with Kiki, because this was going to be our last litter in the breed, as my sister wants to look at another breed and I don't have the funds to own dogs/do dog showing. But I couldn't willingly breed puppies with unpredictable temperaments like that. Kiki will be spayed after this season coming up. 

Breeding is amazing, but it is hard work. It's so much harder than you imagine to let the puppies go, because you fall in love with all of them. It's a very weird feeling that of the only litter I bred, only one of them is still alive now and he's very old. I watched those babies be born, grow up, have babies of their own, have grandbabies, get old, get sick and pass away. I cried over every one of them when I heard and tried to stay in touch with all the owners. I still advise some of them on how to handle their new dogs. It's an amazing feeling though, watching them go out and live their lives, and knowing a part of your dog is out there doing you proud.

As it happens, Free is the one from that litter that is still alive, so Kiki couldn't have picked a worse target if she tried. Trying to seriously injure Freedom is an automatic 'no' on breeding from all 3 of us.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 29, 2019)

So, my sister judged the Skye Terrier open show for the first time last weekend, which was amazing. Got to see all my friends and their doggos and got to be treated first class as part of the judges party. Also managed to sit through an AGM without getting stressed and leaving half way through, for once.

My mum also got her guinea pig, Rusty, home from the farm and he's doing well. 

You may notice my tone is a little flat and I've not been around much the last few days. Freedom, our old boy, may have to be put to sleep tomorrow. He's had congestive heart failure for years but these last couple of months it has been getting worse and worse, especially with the fluid build up. This morning I got a phonecall telling me to get dressed because my family were taking Free to the vets, expecting him to be put to sleep. He can't really breathe, and he's coughing up a lot of clear liquid from his lungs, as well as throwing up anything we try and feed him. This morning he went to the toilet and just sat down and couldn't get back up again.

The vet has quadrupled his water tablets to try and get some of the water off his lungs and abdominal cavity. He says that by tomorrow morning Free will either be feeling a lot better, or it wont have worked and there will be nothing else to try. I'm honestly surprised the vet didn't put him to sleep this morning, he was so sick, but we will see what happens. He still managed to sit up and give me a kiss when I got in the car this morning and I bought him some cake. We lay together for a few hours today, his temperature control is too messed up to sit with people but he appreciated the company. We will have to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 29, 2019)

Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## wrenchboy (Apr 29, 2019)

Loopy,
My heart is with you. Loosing an animal is the same as loosing a human. 

My wife and I have a 12yo terrier mix. Had her since she was a bit too young to leave her mama. She is healthy now. But when she does go.....I tear up imagining the pain that we will feel.

Stay strong for Freedom and know that he loves you.


----------



## ODFFA (Apr 30, 2019)

I'll be thinking of you today, Loops <3


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 30, 2019)

Thank you everybody.

Freedom is still with us today. There was no improvement over night, but this morning he coughed up a lot of a glue-like substance from his lungs and felt a bit better. He did a roll on the sofa and barked for food and wasn't afraid to be on his own anymore. It's enough of an improvement to justify keeping him alive a few more days to see if he picks up more. His usual heart rate at rest is 60-80 bpm but right now it is 100, and very weak. His breathing is 30 pm rather than 20 as well, and he is still coughing, still pale and still sleeping constantly/struggling to move. He could very easily crash again with no warning.

The next couple of days will be important. Either he will continue to improve and we look into managing the water tablet dose, or he doesn't improve. If he doesn't improve further, we will have him put to sleep whilst he is still somewhat happy and stable. He was so frightened on monday when he was that ill and he's so tired. I love him so much, I don't ever want to go through that with him again.


----------



## Tad (Apr 30, 2019)

My heart and best wishes going out to you and Freedom. It is so hard.


----------



## loopytheone (May 1, 2019)

Freedom died today.

I've had to stay strong for my sister, who is his owner, but now I'm back home on my own my heart is broken. I loved him so, so much.


----------



## Tad (May 1, 2019)

(((you)))


----------



## RVGleason (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (May 1, 2019)

So sorry to hear this


----------



## wrenchboy (May 1, 2019)




----------



## loopytheone (May 2, 2019)

Thanks everyone. 







Over 9 years old now, but this is one of my favourite photos of me and Free sharing our birthday.


----------



## wrenchboy (May 3, 2019)

What an adorable picture! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## squeezablysoft (May 4, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, sweet! Today is my birthday.


----------



## squeezablysoft (May 4, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> Freedom died today.
> 
> I've had to stay strong for my sister, who is his owner, but now I'm back home on my own my heart is broken. I loved him so, so much.



I'm so sorry. It is always hard to lose a family member, even the four legged ones.


----------



## lille (May 13, 2019)

Oh, Loopy, I am so so sorry for your loss. Freedom was a special dog and he was so lucky to have you in his life.


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 3, 2019)

In order to take my mind off my dental work tomorrow, I bought a ton of clothes. Sorry for the pic spam, but plus-sized fashion haul (please try and ignore my extremely derpy "Is this camera working?" expressions)!


----------



## Tad (Jul 3, 2019)

Nice Loopy!

Also, has your hair always been that long? (I pictured it shorter, but that could be normally it is swept back and we don't see it?)


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 4, 2019)

Loopy you look adorable ☺


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 6, 2019)

Thank you both!

And yep Tad, my hair has always been this long. =) It is indeed often tied back in pictures, though I much prefer having it down. I'm actually trying to grow it out some, to get it properly waist length.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jul 6, 2019)

You are too Cute!


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jul 6, 2019)

Aww, you're so pretty, Loopy! ☺


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 8, 2019)

Thank you both! =D


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 15, 2019)

I took a bunch of pictures of the farm piggies, and seeing as they aren't my pets, I figured they can't go in the "Rep my Pets" thread. So I thought I would post them here instead! Picspam ahead!



(Batgirl, who lived with me for a while and still loves me! <3)



(Robyn, Batgirl's daughter, who is very shocked that I kissed her!)



(Bucket o' baby pigs! 1 day old!)




(An older baby, still very photogenic!)


----------



## lille (Jul 17, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> I took a bunch of pictures of the farm piggies, and seeing as they aren't my pets, I figured they can't go in the "Rep my Pets" thread. So I thought I would post them here instead! Picspam ahead!
> 
> View attachment 133104
> 
> ...


I love that baby stage where they’re 50% head. So cute!


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 18, 2019)

lille said:


> I love that baby stage where they’re 50% head. So cute!



I know, right? I love that baby guinea pigs are born as perfect, tiny guinea pigs. Most rodents are born as lil naked squirmers but baby guinea pigs are just born knowing exactly how to guinea pig!


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 15, 2019)

I went on holiday to Bournemouth a couple of weeks ago and managed to achieve my one true dream of becoming one with the ocean. Seriously though, all I want to do on holiday is swim and maybe bury myself in the sand. It was amazing!


----------



## Sidhuriel (Aug 15, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> I went on holiday to Bournemouth a couple of weeks ago and managed to achieve my one true dream of becoming one with the ocean. Seriously though, all I want to do on holiday is swim and maybe bury myself in the sand. It was amazing!
> 
> 
> View attachment 133421
> ...



That bathing suit looks wonderful on you!


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 15, 2019)

Seconded! There's nothing like being by the ocean. Glad you enjoyed your holiday!


----------



## Tad (Aug 15, 2019)

Glad you had a good time, and the beach looks endless in that pic!


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 16, 2019)

Thanks everyone, it was super fun! =D 

The beach went on for miles, as far as the eye could see! I walked down it a couple of times for a few hours and just saw more beaches but with different people. Some beaches had doggos! And some doggos were sandy doggos, some were wet doggos, and some were wet sandy doggos. I liked all of them.


----------



## landshark (Aug 16, 2019)

Love the beach! I’ve already promised myself the next full moon on a clear night I’m heading out to the beach and walking for a long time.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 17, 2019)

I got to watch fireworks on the beach during my holiday, that was incredible!


----------



## wrenchboy (Aug 18, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> I went on holiday to Bournemouth a couple of weeks ago and managed to achieve my one true dream of becoming one with the ocean. Seriously though, all I want to do on holiday is swim and maybe bury myself in the sand. It was amazing!
> 
> 
> View attachment 133421
> ...



What a beautiful mermaid!


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 19, 2019)

wrenchboy said:


> What a beautiful mermaid!



Awww, well thank you! I've had a few people call me a mermaid because of my hair over the years, hehehe~


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 21, 2019)

Also, random confession time: I've fallen in love with the band Queen all over again for absolutely no reason. 

Videos of the band members interacting give me strength, ahaha.


----------



## wrenchboy (Aug 25, 2019)

Have you seen the Bohemian Rhapsody movie?


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 26, 2019)

No, sadly I missed it when it came out and I don't think it is on Netflix at the moment? I want to though, I've seen a lot of clips from the movie.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Aug 26, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> No, sadly I missed it when it came out and I don't think it is on Netflix at the moment? I want to though, I've seen a lot of clips from the movie.


If you love Queen, you have to see that movie!


----------



## Tad (Aug 26, 2019)

I saw Queen in Paris in 1986, on what turned out to be the last tour with Mercury. I was not as huge a fan back then, being as excited by the opening acts (Marillion, Level 42, Belouis Some). But I could kick myself now for not ditching my friends so I could get up near the stage. I wanted to be on the field, but they wanted to stay in the stands, and it was a big field (horse racing track) so we couldn't see much from where we were sitting.

I came to appreciate Queen more later on.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 27, 2019)

Oh wow, I can't tell you how insanely jealous I am, Tad! That is so awesome, even if you didn't get to see much at the time! 

Being british and born around the same time as Freddie's death (and the consequent media focus on Queen and their music) they were a band I grew up listening to a lot. One of the few bands both my brother and sister liked and honestly, I'm just in awe of people who are really talented at things. And all of Queen's members are incredibly talented, both musically and otherwise and I think that is fantastic. 

Also, I think I'd like to adopt Brian May and Roger Taylor as my grandparents. They are amazing and I love seeing their interactions. Also, bonus points for both being science types, like me.


----------



## Tad (Aug 27, 2019)

For me growing up, Queen seemed like of my older siblings era. Songs I'd heard on the radio growing up, that were good and all, but not the 'new' stuff I was looking for as a teen.(I followed the pattern of latching on to the new sound myas of early teens and thinking it was amazing, while looking down on older stuff. It took until I was in University to gain any real appreciation of music from before about 1982, lol)

Anyway, if I could penseive my memories like in Harry Potter, I'd totally share that one with you.


----------



## agouderia (Aug 28, 2019)

Along the pop-history time-line, I also belong to the post-Queen era. By the time I started by teen music phase, Freddy Mercury and his band were on their way to becoming classics. But they immediately had me - after all, how could I resist songs in which Marie Antoinette appeared in the lyrics... ??


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 28, 2019)

Tad said:


> For me growing up, Queen seemed like of my older siblings era. Songs I'd heard on the radio growing up, that were good and all, but not the 'new' stuff I was looking for as a teen.(I followed the pattern of latching on to the new sound myas of early teens and thinking it was amazing, while looking down on older stuff. It took until I was in University to gain any real appreciation of music from before about 1982, lol)
> 
> Anyway, if I could penseive my memories like in Harry Potter, I'd totally share that one with you.



Oddly enough, I was never really into finding new bands/sounds even as a teenager. I guess it might be because I sort of moderately like most styles of music so whatever is around at the time is fine by me. There's just a handful of bands who's sound I really, really like and it doesn't seem to matter if they are modern or older bands. And I would absolutely love to share that memory, if only we could! I think they need to make some sort of memory sharing machine or something, it would be amazing.



agouderia said:


> Along the pop-history time-line, I also belong to the post-Queen era. By the time I started by teen music phase, Freddy Mercury and his band were on their way to becoming classics. But they immediately had me - after all, how could I resist songs in which Marie Antoinette appeared in the lyrics... ??



Haha, exactly! They were sort of classics when I was growing up, but that's never bothered me. I spent a long time as a teenager/kid trying to figure out the meaning of a lot of Queen lyrics, I think the mystery made it more entertaining! I also love the fact that all of their songs are written by the band members, which I didn't realise growing up. It's really rare to get four people who are all extremely talented and have them work together like that.

I'm not the biggest fan of Adam Lambert, the singer they tour with now, but I'm considering trying to get tickets for a Queen concert when they tour England again. Just because Brian May and Roger Taylor are in their 70s now so this is likely the last chance I will ever get to see them play live.


----------



## Tad (Aug 28, 2019)

(sorry for this long post about me in your thread. I have a blackberry again and feel - can type properly, and got carried away)

I grew up in a house without much music. My father had never forgiven rock and roll for killing off the big band sound (he was about twenty when Elvis broke out, at that age some would embrace the new but he didn't). So the radios in our house and car were mostly tuned to the CBC, our equivalent of the Beeb.

When my older siblings began to listen to music on the radio it was the height of 70s rock in all of its overblown glory. Eight minute songs, extended instrumental solos, and all of that. It was honestly a bit much for a kid. 

Then punk and disco happened, driving that sound off the radio mostly. I didn't get disco and true punk didn't get much commercial radio play where I was. But about the time that I got my own radio and then a cassette player, post-punk rock 9ame around. With all it's existential angst and cynicism about the world, it was perfect for me at that age. It took some time and maturity to appreciate the amazing music that had come earlier. 

Here were a couple of the more positive songs 15 year old Tad listened too constantly


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 30, 2019)

Hahaha, I'm always glad to see you writing more, Tad, I love hearing from you! 

I've never been hugely into music, but growing up my mum liked... well, I'm bad at the genre names, so I'm likely going to be using them wrong. But she liked soft rock from the 80s and 90s pop music, whereas my sister liked heavier rock music (and eventually metal and heavy metal and such). My brother liked combining various old and new songs on his turntables at about a billion decibles, so I guess I was always surrounded by music even though I never paid that much attention. 

As a teenager, I ended up liking a lot of 80/90s pop and rock music, and more modern pop/rock/punk type things but again, I was never hugely into it. I have owned maybe half a dozen CDs in my life, if that. Including the three CDs I have of one singer called Rhydian because his voice is beautiful. 

Thanks for sharing some songs you used to like, its interesting!


----------



## wrenchboy (Sep 5, 2019)

Please keep in mind that Bohemian Rhapsody is a biopic not a documentary. 
Bohemian Rhapsody is for the casual fan that likes to be entertained. 
The serious fan can rip holes all through it with inaccuracies and screwed up timelines. 
That being said. Enjoy the movie for what it is. Rami Malik does a fabulous job as Freddie. 
Also look forward to more biopics riding on the coattails of the Rhapsody success.


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 6, 2019)

wrenchboy said:


> Please keep in mind that Bohemian Rhapsody is a biopic not a documentary.
> Bohemian Rhapsody is for the casual fan that likes to be entertained.
> The serious fan can rip holes all through it with inaccuracies and screwed up timelines.
> That being said. Enjoy the movie for what it is. Rami Malik does a fabulous job as Freddie.
> Also look forward to more biopics riding on the coattails of the Rhapsody success.



Oh, I'm well aware that its not factual, but from the clips and interviews with the cast I've seen it seems like a lot of fun. I know Brian and Roger seemed to enjoy working with actors and such, at least. 

I doubt I'd ever meet anyone's definition of being a 'serious' fan on account of the fact that I was only born in 1990 and as such only know most of their career retrospecitvely. Their music meant a lot of me growing up though, and I've really enjoying diving into their older albums and watching interviews and such. 

One thing did amuse me; I very much remember Brian performing on top of Buckingham Palace in 2002 but I either didn't notice or didn't remember that Roger was on the ground playing the drums as well!


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 1, 2020)

Something happened today that I've got to share on this forum, it cracked me up so much. 

For reference, I work on a farm and my main tasks include caring for the guinea pigs and feeding the animals. Hence my nickname of "Guinea Pig Queen" and the Farm Feeder.

I was feeding the piggys today and my boss went off on a tangent about human feeders and how they should "try having a guinea pig to have something to compulsively feed".

On the one hand, misconceptions about feederism aren't great. On the other hand, I'm just imagining everybody who is into feederism being issued a guinea pig from, like, the state or something, whether they want one or not. xD Brings a whole different meaning to my title of Guinea Pig Queen, doesn't it?? Hahahaha!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Feb 2, 2020)

wrenchboy said:


> Please keep in mind that Bohemian Rhapsody is a biopic not a documentary.
> Bohemian Rhapsody is for the casual fan that likes to be entertained.
> The serious fan can rip holes all through it with inaccuracies and screwed up timelines.
> That being said. Enjoy the movie for what it is. Rami Malik does a fabulous job as Freddie.
> Also look forward to more biopics riding on the coattails of the Rhapsody success.


 
That's why I walked out of it. All I could see was "actor with fake teeth" and stock script full of cliches. What a POS. I didn't walk out on "Rocketman" but it was close, and for the same reason. And 14 bucks and 30 minutes of loud ads and coming attractions for more stupid Hollywood movies in the bargain! But at "Rocketman," at least I got to hold her fat fingers, so it wasn't so bad.


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 2, 2020)

Well, each to their own but I really enjoyed the Bohemian Rhapsody film.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Feb 2, 2020)

Yeah, I'm sorry to be one of those people who jump on a thread to express an opposing opinion, and I do love you, Loopy! XXXX I just HATED the movie because Queen is in my heart, soul, lungs, kidneys and pancreas! And I'm glad YOU loved it, if it turns you onto Queen, then that's a great thing! I feel the same way about any Beatles bio. Although I didn't HATE "Yesterday."
Cheers and a pleasant Sunday to you, and all. _"Spread your winnnngs and flyyyy away!"
_


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Feb 6, 2020)

I genuinely had no idea he was bisexual before the film, so it's an important film for me on a personal level because it's made me feel more comfortable with the idea of coming out to my friends and eventually family.

I know it's sacrificed authenticity for story which is gross and that's upsetting to a lot of fans but I feel like it's opening the doors for more accurate gritty representations, I remember hearing that was why SBC left the project, hopefully if there are enough ticked off fans then they'll unite and be able to fund the portrayal that they deserve


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm glad you felt comfortable coming out to the people you care about. 

As far as I am concerned, if Roger and Brian are happy with the artistic liberties taken with the story, then I am happy with them. I wouldn't pee on SBC if he was on fire, so I'm glad he left. 

There's tons of 'gritty' documentaries. If somebody wants to make yet another queen documentary then that is fine, but documentaries don't usually make for good cinema. I also don't think it is right to make money/spectacle out of a dead person's personal failings, which is basically the idea of 'gritty' or 'realistic' cinema imo. ... biopics that aren't accurate and can portray the person as positively as they like, though, that's fine to me, just a bit of fun. I get that a lot of other people don't feel that way and that's fine, of course~

I'm actually going to see Q+AL in June, looking forwards to that so much. I'm in the process of making Brian, Roger and Adam dolls to send to them as gifts too.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Mar 20, 2020)

Yeah, I used to get all disappointed and mad when biopics of my favorite celebrities were painfully inaccurate, but I've mellowed slightly in my old age and now just get slightly annoyed.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 29, 2020)

Hai guys, remember me?

I've not been posting that much because I needed a bit of a break mentally but I'm getting back into it again now. =3 

Right now I'm dealing with some tooth problems and am gonna need some work done; not sure how I manage to be the only person alive that gains weight off a semi-liquid diet, but there you go. =p 

Also, something I'm sure my fellow fat-writers/artists will sympathise with; my mother keeps asking to see my writing/comics/art and I'm frantically attempting to find some that aren't, you know, fat fetish stuff, lol. I don't really draw anymore, but I've been considering sharing some of my drawings here some time~ I can't share the writing because fanfic. 

Boys, plz regale me of tales of you being fat and cute, I need something to get me through the toothache!


----------



## squeezablysoft (Aug 29, 2020)

Hey Loopster, it's a small world after all, I'm going through a lot of similar stuff. I'll head over to my she shed and write about it there so come over and check out the weird coinkydinks lol.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 29, 2020)

@loopytheone 

I hope this will bring a smile with little pain.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Aug 29, 2020)

@RVGleason *squee!* I wants to shnuggle him!


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 29, 2020)

Omg that's adorable! <3 <3 <3 Very much appreciated!


----------



## Sonic Purity (Aug 30, 2020)

loopytheone said:


> Right now I'm dealing with some tooth problems and am gonna need some work done;



The coincidence of this is shocking: out of nowhere and for no known reason a big chunk of one of my molars flaked off last night. Calling the dentist tomorrow morning when they open. The piece is all bagged up and ready for inspection. (Thankfully no discomfort. Just disbelief and that very sharp edge.)



loopytheone said:


> not sure how I manage to be the only person alive that gains weight off a semi-liquid diet, but there you go. =p



I’ve read of others, so you’re not the only one, but the few of you who exist are assuredly at the Advanced Awesome level.



loopytheone said:


> Also, something I'm sure my fellow fat-writers/artists will sympathise with; my mother keeps asking to see my writing/comics/art and I'm frantically attempting to find some that aren't, you know, fat fetish stuff, lol.



(Written stories only; i can’t draw) Never stopped me, except it’s usually me excitedly sharing with her rather than her asking. There’s plenty enough going on in terms of character development and plot line stuff apart from the nitty-gritty of fattening/fatsex that it’s easy to share.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 30, 2020)

@loopytheone 

Here’s another one I hope will ease the pain a little.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 31, 2020)

Sonic Purity said:


> The coincidence of this is shocking: out of nowhere and for no known reason a big chunk of one of my molars flaked off last night. Calling the dentist tomorrow morning when they open. The piece is all bagged up and ready for inspection. (Thankfully no discomfort. Just disbelief and that very sharp edge.)
> 
> I’ve read of others, so you’re not the only one, but the few of you who exist are assuredly at the Advanced Awesome level.
> 
> (Written stories only; i can’t draw) Never stopped me, except it’s usually me excitedly sharing with her rather than her asking. There’s plenty enough going on in terms of character development and plot line stuff apart from the nitty-gritty of fattening/fatsex that it’s easy to share.



Oh wow, I hope your tooth gets fixed soon! A similar thing happened to me when I was about 18, my back tooth just started crumbling when I was brushing it. I kept wondering why I was spitting out these pearly bits when I brushed my teeth until I cut my tongue.

I've literally put on 2 1/12 pounds in less than a week since my tooth problems started. I guess too much eating biscuits and tea because they are soft. I don't mind, of course, just mildly amused.

I guess for me, I'm very, well, reserved and British when it comes to sharing such things with people. It doesn't help that my mother is quite fatphobic and even more against people that are attracted to fat people. Whenever she would catch me drawing a fat person she would ask me why I'd made them fat, as though I needed some explanation for different body types. I suppose it feels too much like bearing my soul to an unforgiving audience, sharing with her, hah.



RVGleason said:


> @loopytheone
> 
> Here’s another one I hope will ease the pain a little.



Ooooh, I recognise that art style, I think I read some of the manga that was from!

Also, I'm getting my tooth pulled out tomorrow, at least one, maybe two. So hopefully these nice things will give me strength!


----------



## Tad (Aug 31, 2020)

Oh, your poor mouth! I hope you can get all of that looked at and dealt with soon.

Although whether your mouth or your mother wanting to see your work is the greater pain in your life right now, I don't know. Both sound hard to live with in the long run.

I don't promise much on the fat and cute front, but I'll try. I recently started buying clothes in 2XL, and the ground didn't swallow me up, and nobody has said anything about how fat I'm looking (to myself, I'm definitely looking quite a bit fatter). My wife is probably also up around her heaviest weight, and with age/hormone changes more of it has gone to her belly than ever before. I've discovered that if she is cuddled up to me in bed and I can make her laugh, I can feel her belly quake against me, and that is just the best feeling.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 31, 2020)

Tad said:


> Oh, your poor mouth! I hope you can get all of that looked at and dealt with soon.
> 
> Although whether your mouth or your mother wanting to see your work is the greater pain in your life right now, I don't know. Both sound hard to live with in the long run.
> 
> I don't promise much on the fat and cute front, but I'll try. I recently started buying clothes in 2XL, and the ground didn't swallow me up, and nobody has said anything about how fat I'm looking (to myself, I'm definitely looking quite a bit fatter). My wife is probably also up around her heaviest weight, and with age/hormone changes more of it has gone to her belly than ever before. I've discovered that if she is cuddled up to me in bed and I can make her laugh, I can feel her belly quake against me, and that is just the best feeling.



Tad, always happy to hear from you! =D

Thankfully, my mother will eventually forget as long as I keep my mouth shut. I hope. I'm placated her by drawing a picture of her dog. Due to health reasons, she is eventually going to have to find out my weight to pass to the doctor as well and whilst it hasn't changed much and wont surprise them (gone done a little, even) it's about 3 stone heavier than she insists I must be. She's 150 lbs and tries to insist her clothes will fit me even when she knows they wont. Strange woman.

Awww, well, 2XL is the size my other half wears so it is obviously the best size to be, congrats! I've been struggling with coming to terms that most of my recent weight has gone to my belly as well, and it's always reassuring to hear first hand how much people love that. That's so cute about making her laugh, I know when I'm laying down and I laugh, it jiggles basically all of me, and is now my boyfriend's favourite way of making me jiggle, hah!


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Tad (Aug 31, 2020)

I mean, I like to make her laugh anyway, but the belly-quakes are an excellent bonus  And good on your other half using that excellent method to get you jiggling!


----------



## Rob hudson (Sep 2, 2020)

I read through all this thread and I wanted to jump in on one of the previous topics. The last movie I saw in theaters was "Walk the Line" back in I think 2006. In my opinion, Phoenix did not sound at all like Johnny Cash. Maybe it was a good film cinematically, but it left me very disappointed as a Cash fan. just blah. At least I got popcorn lol.
I didn't see "Bohemian Rhapsody" because that band never really impressed me. I can appreciate some of the trivia and technical work they did (did you know that for the lyrics of "Bohemian Rhapsody" Brian, Freddy and Roger recorded their lyrics for ten to twelve hours a day, resulting in over 180 overdubs? That the piano used was the same one the Beatles had used in "Abbey Road?) but their music never spoke to me.
I have lots and lots and lots of music trivia and useless factoids in my head.


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 8, 2020)

Okay, update everybody! 

I went to an emergency dentist and they gave me antibiotics. I got an appointment with my regular dentist the week after and it wasn't fantastic news and I've been in a bit of a slump because of it.

The top left tooth that was infected is going to have to come out, as this is the second time this has happened after lots of work and attempts to fill and fix it. But on the right side, she says I need to have two of the top teeth out and maybe one of the bottom ones, which I was not expecting because they don't cause me much problem. 

Trouble is, I'm really phobic of dentists and three molars out would be more than I can cope with without sedation. I can't take oral sedatives, gas and air makes me projectile vomit so violently the specialist refuses to give it me again, and they wont give me IV sedation because I'm fat. Whiiiiich means I'm going to have to go to the hospital and have a general anaesthetic, which I'm pretty scared about. Mostly the hospital part, though I will have my mother with me the whole time.

Ironically, my teeth don't really hurt much at the minute. Eating soft foods means the inflammation has died down to almost nothing on both sides and there is no pain unless I eat or touch them. Unfortunately, it is not sustainable to live off tea and biscuits forever.



Rob hudson said:


> I read through all this thread and I wanted to jump in on one of the previous topics. The last movie I saw in theaters was "Walk the Line" back in I think 2006. In my opinion, Phoenix did not sound at all like Johnny Cash. Maybe it was a good film cinematically, but it left me very disappointed as a Cash fan. just blah. At least I got popcorn lol.
> I didn't see "Bohemian Rhapsody" because that band never really impressed me. I can appreciate some of the trivia and technical work they did (did you know that for the lyrics of "Bohemian Rhapsody" Brian, Freddy and Roger recorded their lyrics for ten to twelve hours a day, resulting in over 180 overdubs? That the piano used was the same one the Beatles had used in "Abbey Road?) but their music never spoke to me.
> I have lots and lots and lots of music trivia and useless factoids in my head.



I'll be honest, I don't know much of Johnny Cash at all and I never watched that film so I don't have an opinion on in, though I'm interested to hear your thoughts. 

I did know that about the recording of Bohemian Rhapsody, yes. I understand certain types of music not appealing to you though. For the life of me, I can't understand the appeal of the type of music they play in nightclubs. I think it is fascinating though that there is something wired into our brains that doesn't let us appreciate certain types of music, whilst other people can. I wonder how that works, biologically?


----------



## Tad (Sep 8, 2020)

That mouth stuff sounds horrible, Loopy  FWIW, I've had genearl anesthetic for teeth removal a couple of times and it was OK (once in the hospital when I was a young teen, because my top eye teeth came in sideways and had to be surgically removed -- I'd make a terrible vampire these days), and once in this millennium at a dental surgeon's office to have a couple of wisdom teeth out. Not my favorite experience, but in the end quite underwhelming.


----------



## Sonic Purity (Sep 8, 2020)

loopytheone said:


> Trouble is, I'm really phobic of dentists and three molars out would be more than I can cope with without sedation. I can't take oral sedatives, gas and air makes me projectile vomit so violently the specialist refuses to give it me again, and they wont give me IV sedation because I'm fat. Whiiiiich means I'm going to have to go to the hospital and have a general anaesthetic, which I'm pretty scared about. Mostly the hospital part, though I will have my mother with me the whole time.



Ooof, that’s a lot to deal with at one time! Thankfully so far i’ve only had to deal with one major tooth reconstruction at a time, and that’s intense enough.

Have you had general anesthesia before? Unfortunately i’ve had it several times (never for dental work). Fortunately each time the (different) anesthesiologist has been very good, so i’ve been totally out quickly, and recovered as they planned/intended/expected. Last time was a year and a few days ago, actually.

Avoiding hospitals when possible is a good idea.

Have you ever pursued mental/emotional health work related to dental phobia? I didn’t do that specifically, though other mental/emotional work for my depression and anxiety and other issues has wound up helping outside of the direct issues, including letting me be calmer as my dentist is blasting away what had been one of my teeth with his drill.

My thing: stress fracture of a long-ago filled tooth, due to thermal cycling and the significantly different coefficients of expansion of the metal filling amalgam and the natural tooth. Had part 1 of a crown job Monday a week ago, and because my dentist’s office is awesome, they were able to move up my routine cleaning 2 weeks earlier, so i got that done at the same appointment. Part 2 is tomorrow. Good thing i’m getting this done in the Crown City (nickname for Pasadena, California)  .



loopytheone said:


> I think it is fascinating though that there is something wired into our brains that doesn't let us appreciate certain types of music, whilst other people can. I wonder how that works, biologically?



Wild guess: pattern matching related to tribal signaling (communications) for forming and maintaining clans and excluding Others, many millennia ago. “That’s our song! That’s our group!” If these traits get passed down in DNA, that could explain it, and the original meaning would be long lost.


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 8, 2020)

Tad said:


> That mouth stuff sounds horrible, Loopy  FWIW, I've had genearl anesthetic for teeth removal a couple of times and it was OK (once in the hospital when I was a young teen, because my top eye teeth came in sideways and had to be surgically removed -- I'd make a terrible vampire these days), and once in this millennium at a dental surgeon's office to have a couple of wisdom teeth out. Not my favorite experience, but in the end quite underwhelming.



Oh, they allow general anaethetics in dental practises over there? Over here they are only allowed in hospitals. Which is the real problem; if I could just go to the local health centre and have this done it wouldn't be an issue. But they wont even give me IV sedation without sending me to hospital for monitoring the whole time, it's standard practise over here. Though oddly, that is supposed to be true for people with a BMI over 40. Mine is somewhere around 37/38. It's to do with breathing issues, so I guess they are concerned about my asthma?



Sonic Purity said:


> Ooof, that’s a lot to deal with at one time! Thankfully so far i’ve only had to deal with one major tooth reconstruction at a time, and that’s intense enough.
> 
> Have you had general anesthesia before? Unfortunately i’ve had it several times (never for dental work). Fortunately each time the (different) anesthesiologist has been very good, so i’ve been totally out quickly, and recovered as they planned/intended/expected. Last time was a year and a few days ago, actually.
> 
> ...



I've had a general anaesthetic once before, but I was a really little kid, I think I was about 3? I don't remember too much about it, but I'm not afraid of general anaesthetic, really. It's more just the being in a ward in hospital part. I don't deal well being surrounded by strangers and in a strange place. They will have to let my my mum be with me the whole time or its not happening.

I've never had any help with my dental phobia, no, though it's a really common thing for autistic people. It's not uncommon for us to have to be knocked out for it, hah. For me, the real fear is being hurt; I have a condition that makes me resist local anaesthetics and so my teeth are usually not completely frozen when being worked on. That and I have a pretty big phobia of things that make the type of noise the drill does; I literally have to be shepherded out of the room with the dogs when the vacuum cleaner is on. 

Ah, the first thing I asked at the start of this post was how your tooth was doing! I guess I don't need to ask that now, hah! I'm glad it is getting treated at least. If you are having a crown then I guess the fracture isn't too bad, at least? Otherwise they would need to remove the tooth or do root canal stuff. Best of luck for tomorrow! 



Sonic Purity said:


> Wild guess: pattern matching related to tribal signaling (communications) for forming and maintaining clans and excluding Others, many millennia ago. “That’s our song! That’s our group!” If these traits get passed down in DNA, that could explain it, and the original meaning would be long lost.



Oh, that actually makes a lot of sense, now that you say it. I guess as a Biologist I probably should have thought of that myself but sometimes it takes a fresh pair of eyes looking at something! It probably is a combination of that and cultural norms/exposure. The way humans - well, animals in general really - react to music is fascinating.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm sorry you Have to experience this. But I'm sending you a little feel better smile


----------



## Shotha (Sep 9, 2020)

loopytheone said:


> Okay, update everybody!
> 
> I went to an emergency dentist and they gave me antibiotics. I got an appointment with my regular dentist the week after and it wasn't fantastic news and I've been in a bit of a slump because of it.
> 
> ...



All the best for your trip to hospital. Get well soon.


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 10, 2020)

Thank you for the well wishes everyone! Will probably be a few weeks before they find space for me in the hospital, you know how these things are. 

Also, doggo became 5 and tried to eat a candle.


----------

